# Two Boys Clipped :D



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 12, 2015)

I lost control and had to clip two of my Rem boys this week! Not going to lie, probably another couple will get attacked by the clippers too LOL! 

Both are by Little Kings Remmington (HOF) and out of appy mares. 

The loud colored Buckskin appy colt is Maple Hollows Rems Bazinga out of Jandts Wanna Pimples and the solid Buckskin colt is Maple Hollows Rems Lil Picasso out of Cherokee Rose Miss Never Miss

Really happy with Rem's first foals and waiting for the 2015 foals to start arriving is daily torture  Should hopefully start arriving end of this month but until then the yearlings are getting tortured


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 12, 2015)

Handsome boys!

I feel for you. I did get the clipper out and trimmed Dapper Dan's bridle path yesterday. I couldn't stand that mohawk another day--the farrier was out and I was embarrassed by my raggedy horses. Ranger is so hairy, he is uncomfortable driving. But I'm too scared to body clip yet.

Palm Sunday is usually our last really chilly day. Just a few more weeks!


----------



## Mona (Mar 13, 2015)

WOW...LOVE that appy colt!


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 13, 2015)

Melinda - they are both beautiful!

I'd like to see the solid colt when his coat grows back in...and the app is stunning.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Mar 14, 2015)

They are stunning! I've attacked two of mine. Couldn't take it any longer lol


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 15, 2015)

Handsome guys love seeing everyones surprises after the winter


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks everyone! Just for the record I do have them all in warm barns with blankets. Plus have extra hoods and liners if needed. I also did not clip lower legs or ears yet. 

Here are the other three boys I have gotten done so far. Probably will it for a little bit. At least until my first round of mares are done and out to pasture with their foals. Dont want to take up too much stall space LOL! I am dying to clip my fillies though but they are still out at pasture. 

First pictured is one of my mom's, Maple Hollows Illusions of Magic, buckskin pinto colt

second is Maple Hollows Rems Golden King, palomino colt

and last but not least is teeny tiny little Maple Hollows Magics Last Stand, chestnut colt....Stan Lee only measures around 26" currently.

King, Stan, and Picasso will be meeting my vet for "brain surgery" soon along with moms other little colt that we havent clipped yet.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 16, 2015)

paintponylvr said:


> Melinda - they are both beautiful!
> 
> I'd like to see the solid colt when his coat grows back in...and the app is stunning.


Thanks and I really expect Picasso to come back fairly golden in color, if you look at his shoulder and hip plus around his eye you can see his color coming back a bit already. This pic shows it a bit better too


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 18, 2015)

They are all wonderful Melinda, they grow up way too fast







Your Moms colt is stunning


----------



## Debby - LB (Apr 14, 2015)

Wow they are all very nice!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Apr 19, 2015)

Can't resist anymore Melinda!

Can y'all guess what I thought when I saw the title of this thread 3 days after my two were gelded???

For some STRANGE reason I thought clip, clip=snip snip! (Insert rolling on floor emoticon here.)

I'll bet the boys are glad it was only a beauty treatment too.


----------

